# Earliest Military Cyclist



## hinod (Apr 13, 2016)

(this is my first request/contribution)
The first references to the use of cyclist in military service are from 1898 (Spanish war) and the Anglo Boer War (1899-1902).

I have a picture of my great uncle (xx removed) with on the back written: 25 yrs Special Press cyclist despatch rider from Blaauwberg to Pbg Magato War 1898

That means before the Anglo Boer War. But maybe he was not in military service


 

I am interested to know more about this


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2016)

*Welcome to the CABE, hinod.
Thank you for sharing your interesting foto.

..... patric*


----------



## Wing Your Heel (May 4, 2016)

Military cyclist volunteer units started in Britain in 1888. European military tried them out earlier (i.e. high wheelers). Boer War was the first war where bicycles were used by soldiers. They are records of them being used for military purposes in South Africa before war was formally declared. But not official military bikes.
No confirmation that they were used by the military in the Spanish-American war, just magazine articles with illustrations showing pictures of US soldiers on bikes - magazines at that time were famous for their bull. I looked up records of the export of bicycles to Cuba and there were undoubtedly plenty of bikes there before the war; no doubt they were used, but not in an official military capacity - just like your picture.
Hope that helps
Colin


----------

